# Leaving out Torrent



## amethal (Feb 1, 2007)

I just read through the adventure, and it looks very interesting.

I am thinking of leaving out the NPC "patron"  [is her name Torrent? I don't have access to the PDF to check at the moment.]

Instead, I'll ask one of the players to be a member of the resistance and give him all the relevant information.

Is this going to give me a big problem in later adventures?

I'm not bothered if it gives me a little problem, or even a lot of little problems


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2007)

Shouldn't cause any major problems.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 1, 2007)

Torrent, like nearly all the NPC "helpers," is pretty much expendible.  She will be referenced later, but she's not key to anything other than the information she gives, so replacing her with an informed PC won't hurt the game at all.


----------



## amethal (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. With a lot of adventures, the npc is not expendable and theres no backup plan.  I like the idea of a pc being the "source".


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2007)

Good.  Thanks.

With 5 players in session 1 and possibly 7 in the second session (after being worried that we may be running with only 3 to start), my GM has already been speculating about minimizing Torrent (who hasn't really contributed anyways).

I may just suggest that my Bard character take over any necessary role there.


----------

